# 2.7T questions?



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

As per the timingbelt replacement, does it have 4 cams or 2 cams like the 2.8?
Do they have the same turbo failure issues on higher mileage ones (90k+)
Do they have cam seal/ valve cover gasket leak issues like the 2.8 do?
Are the leather seats that comfy? my jetta glx seats are hard as a rock but more comfy than the cloth ones.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T questions? (Slimjimmn)*

It has 2 cams, the 2.8 and 2.7t are very similar engines, the main difference is the 2.7t has beefed up cylinder walls causing the displacement to fall by .1 
The same turbo failure issue as higher mileage ones? K03 turbos seem to have 50/50 reliability in my opinion, some will last REAL long, some just wont, if youre asking about a particular year, I wouldnt say it makes too much of a difference, if you do a turbo upgrade I would say reliability will shoot up. 
Cam seal / valve cover leaks... I would say yes... however, most cars Ive seen with higher mileage end up with these leaks anyway, the cam seal leaks are usually so miniscule I would say performance and longevity are not affected by it as long as the oil is changed at the usual interval. 
Leather seats... It all depends on the year, the newer a6's come with sport seats (horizontal seams) while the sometimes older models come with comfort model seats (vertical seams) which is what I have. I think theyre very comfortable, they have position adjustment in every way possible (including lumbar support) and theyre heated, what more could you ask for? lol 
good luck


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T questions? (zebinheimer)*

contemplating a 01-02 2.8 or 2.7
I like the power of the 2.7 but the reliability (and serviceability) of the 2.7 turns me off as the price range I am looking at puts them at 100k. Might jus end up with a 2.8.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T questions? (Slimjimmn)*

The main reliability issue seems to be the turbos themselves, I would highly recommend the 2.7t if you enjoy power, and with that for $600 you can get it to 350+hp from apr tuning, and with a turbo upgrade who knows. A larger turbo, or garret turbo kit will most likely be accompanied by better reliability. A 2.8 will leave you searching for more power, the pes supercharger kit is a good reliable way to go, but then again spending that much on a supercharger ($4k new, $1500 used) you might as well spend it on tuning your 2.7t, thats just my 2 cents. good luck


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

If you buy a 2.7T you want to find one with the revised oil feed lines. I think they made the change in 02 model year (someone please verify).


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T questions? (Uberhare)*

Not sure about the A6 2.7T cutover date for revised turbo oiling, but the B5 S4's cutover was build date 10/00 and later... as in:
B5 S4 Build Date 10/00 MY2001.5, revised turbos, no f-hose, different oil inlet lines, etc.

_Quote, originally posted by *zebinheimer* »_The main reliability issue seems to be the turbos themselves, I would highly recommend the 2.7t if you enjoy power, and with that for $600 you can get it to 350+hp from apr tuning, and with a turbo upgrade who knows. A larger turbo, or garret turbo kit will most likely be accompanied by better reliability.

APR is rated 307HP on the stock A6 2.7T with 91 Octane:
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
K04's are bolt on and with DIY Labor is ~$2500. Reliability increases because K04 Shaft Speed is lower than K03's.
Garrett Turbo Kit is $15.5K plus labor and extras for the S4. Not sure if there is a huge demand for A6 owners to transform their 2.7T to such levels as there are very few S4 owners going that far.
http://www.autospeed.us/store....etail
Jacob Buehn had commented ~150K RPM chipped K03 shaft speeds. This with improper warm up and cool down / improper oiling leads to early K03 failures. There are many S4 owners over 100K miles on stock turbo's and some approaching 200K miles, even with '00 unrevised cars.
K03 lifecycle really depends on how they are handled


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

a guy on motorgeek is selling off some hybrid k24/k04 turbos. he made 420whp, and like 460wtq with them...


----------

